# Evans bikes?



## jwm (Jan 16, 2010)

My first 26" bicycle was an Evans that my grandparents gave me some time around 1960. I remember it had a metallic red, white, and black color scheme, square fenders, a wedge shaped combination horn tank and headlight with "Evans" on the sides, and a sheet metal rack. Of course, I lost the only photo. I have found some information on Evans/Colson bikes and a few pictures of some old ones, but nothing that remotely resembled the bike I had. Anyone got any info?

JWM


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jan 16, 2010)

Evans Products Co. bought Colson's bicycle line in 1954, and made bikes into the early 60s. They had some neat looking bikes and pushed "automotive inspired styling" in their ads. Three of the 4 Evans bikes I have: A 57/8 Firebird (green), 60s Viscount 400 (blue), and the black bike.


----------



## jwm (Jan 16, 2010)

Thanks a bunch, Adam. The green bike looks sort of like my old one. I just now remember what happened to mine. I was riding it, and the fork just broke in two. Minor crash- no injury- end of bike.

JWM


----------

